# Cpu kauf, Wow und die Kernanzahl



## Jedenar (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich bin zurzeit dabei einen pc zusammenzustellen, bin soweit auch fertig das einzige was noch fehlt ist die cpu.

Ich habe ein bisschen geschaut und bin bei diesen beiden hängen geblieben, da sie genau meinem buget entsprechen und von der leistung her gut sind.

AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965
http://www.mindfacto...So-AM3-BOX.html

oder

Intel Core i3 2100
http://www.mindfacto...o-1155-BOX.html


laut benchmark ist der 965 besser aber nicht viel mehr.

meine frage ist wie viel kerne werden von wow genutzt, lohnt es sich den 965 mit 4kernen zu holen oder den 2100 mit 2 kernen?

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2011)

Offiziell unterstützt WoW vier Kerne. Wie effizient das allerdings ist, ist eine andere Frage.
Ich würde aber in jeden Fall zur 4-Kern CPU raten. Ist halt Zukunftssicherer als ein Dualcore. Könnte ja sein das man damit auch was anderes als WoW spielt oder?


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht denn die restliche Zusammenstellung aus ?
Hast du vor das Ding mal aufzurüsten oder soll er so stehen bleiben ?
Es fehlen Prozessor UND Mainboard


----------



## Jedenar (7. Juni 2011)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p723599_Gigabyte-GB-AM3-770T-D3L-AM3-ATX.html

wäre meine wahl für die amd variante, für intel ungefähr gleichwertig

es soll hauptsächlich zum wow spielen sein, aber nebenbei ts, firefox, was man halt so braucht 
zudem soll der pc so bleiben, aufrüsten werde ich ihn wohl nicht.


----------



## muehe (7. Juni 2011)

für WoW wäre der 2100er besser

und auch wenn man mal was anderes spielt sthet er immernoch sehr gut da


----------



## Jedenar (7. Juni 2011)

ok einer ist für intel einer für amd, dann denke ich einfach es ist geschmackssache und die beiden geben sich nicht viel.


----------



## muehe (7. Juni 2011)

ich kenn ja die Benchmarks nich die du gelesen hast

kannst ja hier nochmal reingucken http://www.computerb...nitt_einleitung

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,808071/Core-i3-2100-im-Test-Sandy-Bridge-mit-zwei-Kernen-und-SMT-auf-dem-Pruefstand/CPU/Test/


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2011)

Also, ich würde den Quad kaufen. Nie im Leben würd ich mir heute noch nen Dualcore holen. Auch wenn du immo nur Wow spielst. Vielleicht kommt in Zukunft ja noch ein anderes Spiel, dass gut mit Quad skaliert.
Und für Wow reichen so und so beide CPU's locker. Denn Wow braucht bei weitem keinen 965er.


----------



## Jedenar (7. Juni 2011)

also die benchmarks sprechen eindeutig für den i3 2100, auch bei anderen benchmarks hab mich nochmal mehr damit befasst.
laut einem benchmark läuft sogar dragon age auf dem i3 2100 besser, obwohl dragon age (meines wissens nach) mehr von 4 kernen profitiert.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juni 2011)

Jo. Den AMD kannst du aber übertakten und das leicht per multiplikator. Außerdem profitieren andere Spiele wieder mehr von den 4 Kernen. Bei der Entscheidung würde ich entweder auf nen i5-2300 sparen, oder den AMD nehmen.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Juni 2011)

WoW läuft auf Intelsystemen um weites besser als auf AMD-Geräten. Nur so als Info...


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2011)

und Left 4 Dead 2 sieht schoener aus mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte, als AMD :b


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> WoW läuft auf Intelsystemen um weites besser als auf AMD-Geräten. Nur so als Info...



Das kannst du aber nicht pauschalisieren, der E6600 Intelrechner wird auch schlechter in WoW sein als ein Pendant mit Phenom II 980


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> WoW läuft auf Intelsystemen um weites besser als auf AMD-Geräten. Nur so als Info...



Hm vielleicht ist das im lowbudget oder bei sehr alten Geräten so, aber ich kann zu 100 % sagen, dass es mit dem AMD keine Probleme mit WoW geben wird! Hab lange mit einem 940er WoW gespielt und das ohne Probleme! 

Die Quelle für die Aussage würd mich mal interessieren!


----------



## Palimbula (8. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> WoW läuft auf Intelsystemen um weites besser als auf AMD-Geräten. Nur so als Info...



Auf die, hoffentlich aktuelle, Quelle für diese Aussgae bin ich auch gespannt. Ich kann mich mit meinem 955er BE, nicht übertaktet, weiß Gott nicht über zu wenig Leistung beschweren. Die Aussage würde natürlich zutreffen wenn du eine aktuelle intel-CPU mit einer 5 Jahre alten AMD-CPU vergleichst. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass dies bei deiner Quelle nicht zutrifft, oder?


----------



## muehe (8. Juni 2011)

da sie nahezu gleich sind mit SMT würd ich mich aufgrund der TDP und -> Temperatur für den Intel entscheiden *.*


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Auf die, hoffentlich aktuelle, Quelle für diese Aussgae bin ich auch gespannt. Ich kann mich mit meinem 955er BE, nicht übertaktet, weiß Gott nicht über zu wenig Leistung beschweren. Die Aussage würde natürlich zutreffen wenn du eine aktuelle intel-CPU mit einer 5 Jahre alten AMD-CPU vergleichst. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass dies bei deiner Quelle nicht zutrifft, oder?



Kann ich bestätigen. Als ich WoW ausprobiert hatte vor ein paar Monaten auf meinem 955er lief es problemlos ohne Ruckler auf Ultra und Full HD.


----------



## Cayron (8. Juni 2011)

was ich nicht verstehe ist das hier einfach die augen zugehalten werden wenn jemanden einen vernünftigen benchmark vorlegt, das ist ja nicht der einzige
Beispiele? 
http://www.tomshardw...-11-performance,testberichte-240687-9.html
oder
http://www.anandtech...oduct/289?vs=88

die eindeutig beweisen das der 2100 schneller, stromsparender und kühler ist. Zudem würde der TE sich einen zusätzlichen Kühler mit dem 2100 sparen.
Der 955/965 ist ohne zusätzlichen kühler ala Mugen 2 nicht wirklich effizient oder extrem laut.

Zudem zeigt der test das intel prozessoren zurzeit besser als ihre AMD gegenstücke sind, was ja nicht heißt amd sei der letzte mist, was ja wohl niemand gesagt hat.

Zu sagen der 955 hat aber 4 kerne und den größeren takt der muss besser sein, ist wohl größter quatsch, denn auf den inhalt, also in diesem fall die leistung der einzelnen kerne kommt es an. mehr ist eben nicht gleich besser!


[font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]


----------



## Sator (8. Juni 2011)

Kann mich Cayron nur anschließen, der i3-2100 steckt bei Spielen sogar den X6 1100T weg, der aber min. um die Hälfte teurer ist. AMD macht momentan bei einer Neuanschaffung definitiv keinen Sinn, abzuwarten bleibt auch, ob die Bulldozer den Vorsprung wieder aufholen können, was ich persönlich bezweifel.

http://www.computerb...hohe_aufloesung

Aber dass die einzige, unqualifizierte Aussage in dem Thread hier von einem Mod kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach ein dickes Ding


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juni 2011)

auf jeden fall den quadcore. echter support dafür ist bei wow in arbeit, 64 bit client inc


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Juni 2011)

Unqualifizierte Aussage.. pff... 
Googelt ruhig mal. Da findet ihr massenhaft so Zeugs 

Ich hab damals vor ca. einem Jahr von nem AMD X2 6000+ auf nen E8500 gewechselt. Beide sind ungefähr gleichgut, aber in WoW hatte ich mit dem Intel 50% mehr FPS. 
Und ich bin nicht der einzige bei dem das so war. In der Gilde haben das einige andere auch gemacht, bei denen war dasselbe zu beobachten. 

Ob das heute immernoch so ist weiss ich nicht, aber wundern würds mich nicht. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, dass sich der Threadersteller nen i5 kauft? i3 taugt doch nur noch für Officerechner


----------



## Palimbula (8. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab damals vor ca. einem Jahr von nem AMD X2 6000+ auf nen E8500 gewechselt. Beide sind ungefähr gleichgut, aber in WoW hatte ich mit dem Intel 50% mehr FPS.
> Und ich bin nicht der einzige bei dem das so war. In der Gilde haben das einige andere auch gemacht, bei denen war dasselbe zu beobachten.
> 
> ...



Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber so wirklich repräsentativ ist das nicht und der letzte Satz "Ob das heute..." macht es auch nicht besser  *prost*

Die beiden von dir genannten CPU's entsprechen aber auch nur auf Grund der MHz-Zahl einander  6MB L2-Cache (*E8500*) sprechen eine andere Sprache als 2x 1MB (*X2 6000+*)


----------



## Jedenar (9. Juni 2011)

hab mir noch sehr viele benchmarks angeschaut, was mir vollem bei einem aufgefallen bei dem die kernnutzung von wow geprüft wurde, ist das der intel bereits bei 2 kernen maximale leistung hat und der amd erst bei 3, 
Quelle: http://www.tomshardware.de/world-of-warcraft-cataclysm-directx-11-performance,testberichte-240687-9.html

was wie ich finde den beide prozessoren mehr als genug leistung zur nutzung von wow macht für einen mittelklasse pc, da ich mir aber für gleichn preis den mugen 2 spar, den der boxed von intel sollte locker ausreichen bei dem verbrauch, hab ich mir den i3 2100 bestellt. 

danke trotzdem nochmal für alle antworten


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Unqualifizierte Aussage.. pff...
> Googelt ruhig mal. Da findet ihr massenhaft so Zeugs
> 
> Ich hab damals vor ca. einem Jahr von nem AMD X2 6000+ auf nen E8500 gewechselt. Beide sind ungefähr gleichgut, aber in WoW hatte ich mit dem Intel 50% mehr FPS.
> ...



Eigentlich sind sie nicht gleich gut. AMD hatte gegen den Conroe nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Okay, sie haben den gleichen Takt. So in etwa zumindest. Aber gegen die Architektur des Conroe hatte der AMD keine Chance.
Sogar ein Conroe im Billigsegment stampfte einen 6000er AMD in Grund und Boden. 



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm vielleicht ist das im lowbudget oder bei sehr alten Geräten so, aber ich kann zu 100 % sagen, dass es mit dem AMD keine Probleme mit WoW geben wird! Hab lange mit einem 940er WoW gespielt und das ohne Probleme!
> 
> Die Quelle für die Aussage würd mich mal interessieren!



Nicht nur in Wow, bereits ein 955er AMD ist schnell genug für alle Spiele am Markt, die richtige Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt. Ein 965er lacht über Wow.


----------



## mandax (9. Juni 2011)

preis leistung mässig is der x2 black edition die beste wahl
 für nen schmallen geldbeutel und mann hat dei chance in frei zu schalten


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2011)

Cayron schrieb:


> die eindeutig beweisen das der 2100 schneller, stromsparender und kühler ist. Zudem würde der TE sich einen zusätzlichen Kühler mit dem 2100 sparen.
> Der 955/965 ist ohne zusätzlichen kühler ala Mugen 2 nicht wirklich effizient oder extrem laut.




Und das ist Bullshit. Ich brauch bestimmt keinen Mugen, um einen AMD 965 zu kühlen. Boxed-Kühler sind immer scheiße, auch bei Intel. Für 15 Euro bekomme ich aber bereits einen sehr guten Kühler, der auch einen AMD 965 leise und problemlos kühlt. Ein Mugen ist für Übertakter und Silent-Fanatiker.


----------

